# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  How many watts is considered low for a tomato frog?

## Hornet

I read that tomato frogs require a red UVB/UVA low watts bulb, and I was wondering how many watts would be considered low.
Is 40 watts considered low?

----------


## Kurt

Why red? UVB would be beneficial for _Dyscophus guineti_. I use compact UVB bulbs I get at Petsmart, the tropical or forest type.

----------


## Hornet

Red because I read somewhere that amphibians cant see the color. Is this true...? Lol. But is 40 watts "low"?

----------


## Deku

Umm I think for frogs 40watts is good enough. Well depending on how far the lamp is from the tank and how tall the tank is itself. A 10gallon tank and the light being directly on top of the tank a 40watt is more than enough. 20high it would need a 55watt?

----------


## Kurt

If we are talking fluorescent bulbs the wattage isn't too critical, unlike incandescent bulbs that produce heat. So, with fluorescent the more wattage the more light. With incandescent its heat and light.

----------


## Hornet

Fluorescent.  :Smile:  The heating's already taken care of with the heating pad.

----------


## John Clare

Is that your frog in your avatar?  It's stunning.

----------


## Hornet

This frog isn't mine. I'm researching all about tomato frogs until I get one, just in case.  :Smile:

----------

